# Eagle Claw Featherlight?



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I know, I know, a 30 dollar fly rod, right? But still, I like its aesthetics a lot, I am not happy with my junky 3 piece Pflueger 5/6 wt that separates and turns at the ferules on casts constantly, and I am still a fly novice. Does anyone have any experience with one of these little fiberglass beauts? I like the idea of that little 3/4 wt, 2 piece rod for river smallie fishing. I am hesitant to buy any rod that cheap, let alone a fly rod, but it sounds like fun. Might be a good christmas present idea.
Do you think my shakespeare reel from my 5/6 wt would be fine on a 3/4 wt, or would a 5 wt rod be better for my situation?


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

since im coming from a from a steelheader's background and a 9'6" 7wt stick, I'd have a hard time managing the line mends with such a short rod (assume you're talking about the 6'6"). However, I used to have a 7'6 4wt for playing in the creeks, and it would be a ball trying to land a 16" smallie. So you are going to fish smaller water and smaller flies (casting huge gaudy poppers and leeches on a 4wt IS a challenge even without wind) I think you should be fine. It will teach you the proper timing and stroke, and let you appreciate today's fast action rods more. Worst case, you can't go wrong with the price. Plus, it looks cool too


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a 6'6" rod and I only fish dries with it. Short rods aren't that great for nymphing, especially for steelhead.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

The Eagle Claw is a good little rod. I have a couple (3-4 & 5-6 weights) and they work well with both line weights in their range. 
I bought them for kayak fishing so if I go for a swim and loose a rod it's not going to ruin me financially.


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

Redington crosswater 9ft 5wt. $100 you'll be happy you spent a little more on it. Its a great beginner rod. Then slap a echo ion 5/6 reel on it and a nice line and you have a decent set up for around $200 that you will be happy with for a little while. Until you upgrade.... and upgrade....and upgrade 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys.



fishinnick said:


> I have a 6'6" rod and I only fish dries with it. Short rods aren't that great for nymphing


Why is that? I'm still in the learning stage for fly fishing.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

When nymphing you want to have a very natural, drag free drift. In other words you don't want your fly to be going faster or slower than the current. Having a longer rod gives you better line control and keeps more line off of the water. The less line on the water the better, but if you're casting farther out obviously you'll have a good amount of line on the water unless you have a very long rod. That's where "mending" comes in. 

+1 on the Redington Crosswater. I have one and it's great for a beginner rod.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Fly fish Ohio has a good favorable review on the eagle claw fly rods I think. That weight is good for small streams. Check out ultra light fly rod forum. A lot of good info for 3wt and less.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i havent used the fetherlite fly rod, but i have about 4 of the spinning rods. i have used mine for everthing from pond bluegills to walleye on erie and have never had one brake. they are tough little rods. i think you will be happy with the service you get from these rods.

i even landed a 14 lb gar on one of these little spinning rods trolling down on dale hollow with hot n tots.
sherman


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

will work for bass and gills for sure! I got a 3wt rod (not eagleclaw) for smallies and summer fishing the river. Its so light and effortless to cast. I recommend one and if you do hook up with a big fish you can play them and still land them. I have gotten some nice size catfish while fishing for smallies and the rod worked just fine. i wouldn't horse them in tho its more of tire them out type of thing


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> i havent used the fetherlite fly rod, but i have about 4 of the spinning rods. i have used mine for everthing from pond bluegills to walleye on erie and have never had one brake. they are tough little rods. i think you will be happy with the service you get from these rods.
> 
> i even landed a 14 lb gar on one of these little spinning rods trolling down on dale hollow with hot n tots.
> sherman


Nice, I was thinking of getting one of those too, that or the Bass Pro version.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I bought 3 of the FL spinning rods at Kmart for $1 each (really - in clearance) they are 6 ft and very whippy. I was wondering if i could string up a 5 weight line and a reel and use it as an UL flyrod. While it worked like a charm. Nice little spinning rod to.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Cabelas three forks cahill outfit 39.99. Www.crazyanglertackle.com go to store and look at tying supplies and mad river outfitters has free shipping for orders at 25.00 I just ordered from mad river and I really like there ship speed along with free shipping. I also just ordered tippet from reel fly rod with free shipping and lighting speed shipping. All these places are where I order from. Watch Craig's list for fly gear.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

burt said:


> Cabelas three forks cahill outfit 39.99. Www.crazyanglertackle.com go to store and look at tying supplies and mad river outfitters has free shipping for orders at 25.00 I just ordered from mad river and I really like there ship speed along with free shipping. I also just ordered tippet from reel fly rod with free shipping and lighting speed shipping. All these places are where I order from. Watch Craig's list for fly gear.


I will second the three forks from Cabelas, I have 3 of them. Your reel from the 5 wt should work fine unless it is really heavy, or you can buy the combo for another $20. My 3 wt 7'6" is my favorite, fish everywhere with it for about 13 years now. The 8'6" 5 wt does handle wooly buggers better


----------

